# My Rant



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm just so pissed off today, I want to scream. I hate the fact that all the great times we had, all the struggles we went through, the stability of the family life, what this is doing to our children, our shared future, how she tells me I treated her so well, that she still tells me she thinks about me, misses me, took me for granted, thinks about me sexually......I'M MAD IT STILL MEANS NOTHING TO HER!!! Even if she had any feelings right now she would not act upon them, she is so stubborn she would never admit to herself she made a mistake!


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> I'm just so pissed off today, I want to scream. I hate the fact that all the great times we had, all the struggles we went through, the stability of the family life, what this is doing to our children, our shared future, how she tells me I treated her so well, that she still tells me she thinks about me, misses me, took me for granted, thinks about me sexually......I'M MAD IT STILL MEANS NOTHING TO HER!!! Even if she had any feelings right now she would not act upon them, she is so stubborn she would never admit to herself she made a mistake!


Mine has made some moves that were plain all out crazy stupid and (all OUR bills are going to his address but yet he doesn't pay them)! But has he changed any of it... he WON'T admit he has done ANYTHING wrong.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Mama,
I guess what really hurts, and I will admit I still love her very much, is knowing down the line she will have her smile come back again because of someone else. The smile that used to make me so happy because only I could get her to smile that way. Does that make sense? Again this is where being the dumpee hurts because I have those feelings, but her as the dumper she doesn't think like that now. Maybe down the line she will when she is out of the fog. But all those little things, the way she used to kiss me passionately, is now going to be with someone else.


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> Mama,
> I guess what really hurts, and I will admit I still love her very much, is knowing down the line she will have her smile come back again because of someone else. The smile that used to make me so happy because only I could get her to smile that way. Does that make sense? Again this is where being the dumpee hurts because I have those feelings, but her as the dumper she doesn't think like that now. Maybe down the line she will when she is out of the fog. But all those little things, the way she used to kiss me passionately, is now going to be with someone else.


I totally get that. His eyes/ smile... his lips... 
I just hope he feels the same as you do about your wife some day and wants me back.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Mama,
I sincerely hope that. I know that somewhere deep inside her she still has feelings for me, but she can't or won't see that or acknowledge that.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Time for a good dinner and a glass of wine! 

:toast:


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

She wouldn't go for that; but here is the thing I've gotten to the point that even though I still have deep feelings for her, I'm developing too much respect to have to beg for someone's love. I'm not going to chase her, nor am I going to play mind games with her anymore. If she makes a mistake, and regrets her decision down the line, that is her fault. Not mine.


----------

